# Help. Are These Red Bellies



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

im new to this site and new to piranha care.
just got my baby red-bellies or so thats what they are labled at the store
but they wont eat frozen heart only flakes. also ate a couple of brine srimp but didnt go crazy for a piece of cube.
am i overreacting or did i get ripped off?
here are some pictures but if theyre not good i can get better ones
thanks for the help in advanced

i threw in a picture of my tank just so you guys can see it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

from their shape i dont think they're pacu but i can't really tell what they are from those pics


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya its tough to say from the pics...but the lower jaw sticks out far enough that its not pacu


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hard to tell from the pics... but they don't look like piranhas OR pacu to me...

Hell, they look more like priscilla tetras to me!









Can ya get a better pic?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

yea ill get better pics right now,
extra note they do have red on their anal fins


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Honestly can't tell. A pic of one even with flash would help.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

maybe Denticulatus


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats exactly what I was thinking^^^^ some better pics would really help


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to fury. Look like rbp to me. Where you hailing from? When did you get them? Don't expect to eat a whole lot first couple days, & they probably won't eat very much anyhow.they're tiny.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

got some new pics
and if hailing means where from im from fort wayne indiana 
i got them just yesterday
and i got them from a pet store called uncle bills superstore, i have to admit the person helping me wasnt sure of what he was saying, i think i knew
more about piranha from research than he did

yea they look to be about an inch and they just stay on that corner but have wandered off recently
and thanks for your replies i think im going to love this site


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Pygocentrus Nattereri. Aka Red bellys.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

im glad to hear they are real rb

does anyone have info about their behavior though 
im going to give them time so i wont get too worried until then


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They should eat within the next couple of days. They are probly just scared right now..

A7X


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

kanito107 said:


> im glad to hear they are real rb
> 
> does anyone have *info about their behavior* though
> im going to give them time so i wont get too worried until then


Here ya go bro... P. nattereri info


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the link and for the info 
cant wait to watch these babies grow haha

ps. how can i add my piranhas on here i see some of you have them on your signatures or something


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Keeper Tags. Click here.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

got it thnks again


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome fish, love the wooden tank and stand.

The BD care link and tag link were great tools. I was looking for sites exactly like these two.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i know me too after long search i found these to be the best sites for piranha


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Not Redbellies IMO

Perhaps Denticulatus


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

ksls said:


> Not Redbellies IMO
> 
> Perhaps Denticulatus


Are Dents/Wimple the same?


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well today my tank started to clear up and they started to show they juvenille spots again


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...I cant tell for sure with those pictures...and that is saying something because little nattereri and denticulatus look nothing alike.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well judging by the size from the pictures how old do you think they are i say about 5 weeks


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

bricklr said:


> Not Redbellies IMO
> 
> Perhaps Denticulatus


Are Dents/Wimple the same?
[/quote]

No they are not


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> Not Redbellies IMO
> 
> Perhaps Denticulatus


Are Dents/Wimple the same?
[/quote]

Dents are Prystobricon Denticulatus.
Wimples are Catoprion Mento.

I still say RBP.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very hard to tell from the pics but either dents or RBP's

Personally I'd hope that their dents, they are less skittish than rbp's, get a good size, good eaters and always on the move


----------

